# 1997 pickup exhaust system upgrade or repair:



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

1997 pickup exhaust system upgrade or repair:
Make: Nissan
Model: Pickup
Year:1997
Engine: 2.4 L 4 cyl.
Body: XE Automatic Trans.
mileage: 220,000

===========================

message:

Im gettting a OBDII Error code P0420, and P0400 on my truck. I trouble shot the P0400 for the EGR valve, and cleared both code. a few days later the check light came back on.

I presume that its the P0420 code for the catalytic converter.
Therefore, I am looking at a exhaust system upgrade or repair.

In addition, I suspect that some exhaust fumes are entering my breathing area in the cab,
as I can smell a faint smokey smell on my clothes after driving the truck, not to mention Respiratory problems.

My question is this:
1. what size pipe is stock on the exuast pipe?
2. what types of options do I have as far as a do it your self job? Can I use just 2.25 inch clamps? or should it be welded 
for good gas containment.

3. what type of prices can I expect from a local muffler shop, if the job is too big for a novice?

-Shunt Trip.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

*only got P0400 code, now.*



Shut-Trip said:


> 1997 pickup exhaust system upgrade or repair:
> Im gettting a OBDII Error code P0420, and P0400 on my truck. .


I re-checked the codes on the ECM again, and only got P0400 code, now.

However, I have been getting poor performance, and was considering a exhaust system upgrade, with, or without the Converter, any suggestions, comments?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

A local shop here told me I could bring in whatever I wanted.

I picked up a Walker CAT and Flowmaster 500 Muffler on eBay, and he used 2.5-inch diameter pipe.

Mine is the V6. Factory stated it was 2.0-inch, but it pinched down smaller in the bends and where it mounted up to other exhaust components.

I think the charge was $180 or so.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I went ahead and had the Cat replaced, and the EGR valve replace each at about $260 each job......seemed to fix issue at this point. I tryed to remove the muffler, cat, and the exhaust pipe myself. but the cat has to be, or was welded in place.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

By the By,,,, this issue started with a loose EGR pipe between the Exh manafold and the EGR.. 
and I suspected that the blcoked cat was creating enough back pressure, and it forced that pipe connection, nut, loose.....


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

QUICK UPDATE:
I had a new Cat for OBD II system (1997) installed, and also a New EGR valve installed. 
both issues were tagged in the OBD II codes getting on the hand held reader. 
after the replacement both codes went away.

Also. The clogged CAT was causing the Exhaust to flow back to engine, i guess, and risked getting CO, (Carbon Monoxide) in or around the Cab. Bad news !!, CO can kill a fellow.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

So, was the problem the EGR and CAT or the Alternator?

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/255073-truck-has-intermittent-starting-problem.html#post1660785


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

1997 Nissan Pick up 2.4 L

Good Question, Ans: Both ! 
Since Jan 2017, had EGR , and Cat failure, Replaced EGR , and Cat ( that was in Jan / Feb 2017)
and also had New Alternator, and new battery ( March / April).
latest problem is Transmission Problem.

By the by, I had garage replace Automatic Transmission Fluid ( ATF ) back last year, after the truck wouldn't go into 1st ,2nd or Drive.
see my related post for ATF Replacement.


----------

